# BMX = Fahrad oder Sportgerät bei der DB?



## ChrisW (30. Juni 2003)

Abend
Folgendes. Wir sin bis jetz ab un zu mim BMX zum Streetn mim Zug (Nahverkehr DB) in die Stadt und mussten nie einen Fahradzuschlag zahlen. Die letzten 2 Tage hat uns der Schaffner immer 3 pro Bike abgeknüpft. In den AGBs der DB steht jedoch nur das für Fahräder gezahlt werden muss. Laut StVO zählen BMX jedoch nicht als Fahrrad sondern als Sportgerät.
Kann / Hat die Bahn da ihre eigenen Gesetze oder sind wir im Recht wenn wir fürs BMX nicht zahlen wollen?

gruz
chris


----------



## TiSpOkEs (30. Juni 2003)

hmm gute frage. und was ist mitm mtb? oder wie war das wnen man die räder rausnimmt? sollte man sich echt ma schlau machen, spart geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisW (1. Juli 2003)

Ein MTB zählt als Fahrrad, auch wenns im momentanen Zustand nicht StVO konform is, da man ja ein MTB "umbauen" kann. Also Lichter, Reflektoren... dran. Ein BMX hingegen nicht ... Des mit dem Rad abbaun und als Handgepäck hab ich auch schon gehört.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (1. Juli 2003)

Kopier Dir doch den Paragraph aus der STVO, wo drinsteht, dass dein BMX kein Fahrrad ist. Wenn der Schaffner dann Zuschlag haben will, halt ihm das unter die Nase.
Hab ich nie probiert, könnte aber doch funktionieren.


----------



## ChrisW (1. Juli 2003)

Der Schaffner glaubt uns ja das des so in der StVO steht, nur die StVO gilt nicht bei der DB hat er gemeint ...


----------



## TiSpOkEs (1. Juli 2003)

oder ihr nehmt nen grossen karton und tut da das rad/bmx rein und dann is es halt gepäck!


----------



## alex_de_luxe (1. Juli 2003)

In der schweiz gibbets so nen transportbag, muss man nur die räder abschrauben und lenker verdrehen, und schon reist es gratis mit.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (1. Juli 2003)

die teile gibts net nur in der schweiz  aber ob es dann hier au kostenlos is is die andere frage. aber is doch aus stoff oder? wäre echt ne überlegung wert *g*


----------



## ChrisW (1. Juli 2003)

Bevor ich mir ne Biketasche für 100 kauf kann ich einigemale mim zug fahrn  und immer rad ganz zamklappn nur um dann grad mal 10 min zug zu fahrn. ich weiß ned


----------



## TiSpOkEs (1. Juli 2003)

Es geht nur um die möglichkeiten der DB kein Geld zu geben P


----------



## kater (1. Juli 2003)

Um BMX zu transportieren muss man mit dem TranZbag keine Räder abschrauben oder Lenker verdrehen. Passt alles rein.

Jedoch wäre hier auch ein BMX kein Fahrrad und somit nicht kostenpflichtig. Hat mich aber oftmals schon 80.- CHF gekostet, weil das der Kontrolleur nicht begreifen wollte. Ich lasse mir bei der Polizei nun einen ofiziellen Wisch mit Stempel und Unterschrift fertigen... Dann hab ich Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (1. Juli 2003)

Äh... der Versuch einer Schlussfolgerung: Ein BMX ist kein Fahrrad, also gelten die ganzen STVO-Regeln (Licht, Radweg, Klingel, Leute nicht überfahren) nicht für BMXer!?

Ihr bringt mich auf lustige Ideen (wer kann nen Smithgrind über ein Polizeiauto?).


----------



## ChrisW (2. Juli 2003)

@kater: Wenn du so nen wisch von polizei bekommst, dass des auch bei der bahn gilt meld dich 
@Rune Roxx: Du darfst mit dem BMX theoretisch garnicht auf der Straße fahren, genauso wenig wie mit Skates z.B. eben weil du kein Licht ... hast


----------



## kater (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *Äh... der Versuch einer Schlussfolgerung: Ein BMX ist kein Fahrrad, also gelten die ganzen STVO-Regeln (Licht, Radweg, Klingel, Leute nicht überfahren) nicht für BMXer!?
> 
> Ihr bringt mich auf lustige Ideen (wer kann nen Smithgrind über ein Polizeiauto?). *



Das BMX ist ein Sportgerät und nicht Strassenzugelassen. (Jedenfalls in der CH).


----------



## evil_rider (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ChrisW _
> *@kater: Wenn du so nen wisch von polizei bekommst, dass des auch bei der bahn gilt meld dich
> @Rune Roxx: Du darfst mit dem BMX theoretisch garnicht auf der Straße fahren, genauso wenig wie mit Skates z.B. eben weil du kein Licht ... hast  *




falsch, nen BMX hat 20" ! und 20" gilt als kinderfahrrad und ist somit ausgenommen von dem licht und reflektoren krams etc.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> 
> falsch, nen BMX hat 20" ! und 20" gilt als kinderfahrrad und ist somit ausgenommen von dem licht und reflektoren krams etc. *



Nicht korrekt, ein BMX wird offiziell nicht als Fahrrad sondern als Sportgerät geführt und ist somit nicht für den Gebrauch im Straßenverkehr zugelassen.


----------



## evil_rider (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *
> 
> Nicht korrekt, ein BMX wird offiziell nicht als Fahrrad sondern als Sportgerät geführt und ist somit nicht für den Gebrauch im Straßenverkehr zugelassen. *




tja, dennoch ! bis 20" gilt nen fahrrad als kinderrad ! egal was drauf steht


gesetzeslücken sind was feines !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisW (2. Juli 2003)

Die netten Leute bei der DB sagen auch für Kinderräder muss ich Zuschlag zahlen ...


----------



## Bremerhavener© (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Gesetzeslücke hin oder her, ein BMX ist vom Gesetz her kein FAHRRAD,da kannste das Gesetz drehen wie du willst...n Einrad is auch 20 Zoll und auch kein Fahrrad....


----------



## evil_rider (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *
> 
> Gesetzeslücke hin oder her, ein BMX ist vom Gesetz her kein FAHRRAD,da kannste das Gesetz drehen wie du willst...n Einrad is auch 20 Zoll und auch kein Fahrrad.... *



du verstehst es nicht.....


----------



## Bremerhavener© (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> du verstehst es nicht..... *


Dito.


----------



## frozenfrogz (2. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen.

Das mit den 20´´ und Kinderrad interessiert mich jetzt doch etwas genauer.

Ich habe im Internet gestöbert und bis jetzt nur dieses hier gefunden:

StVZO §16


(1) Zum Verkehr auf öffentlichen Straßen sind alle Fahrzeuge zugelassen, die den Vorschriften dieser Verordnung und der Straßenverkehrs-Ordnung entsprechen, soweit nicht für die Zulassung einzelner Fahrzeugarten ein Erlaubnisverfahren vorgeschrieben ist. 

(2) Schiebe- und Greifreifenrollstühle, Rodelschlitten, Kinderwagen, Kinderroller, Kinderfahrräder und ähnliche nicht motorbetriebene Fortbewegungsmittel sind nicht Fahrzeuge im Sinne dieser Verordnung.

Nur wo finde ich jetzt was über die Definition von Kinderfahrrädern?

Gibt doch auch seit Ewigkeiten Klappräder mit 18´´, oder 20´´...

Gruß, fro


----------



## evil_rider (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *
> Dito. *




nö, ich habs verstanden.......

aber du nicht !

nen BMX gilt sowohl als auch..... jetzt kapisch ? warum sagte ich wohl sonst gesetzeslücke ?

manmanman...... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Bremerhavener© (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe...tolle Sache das. Guck nach oben auf den Gesetzesauszug und denk nochma scharf nach ob das deiner Argumentation in irgendeiner Weise föderlich ist...


----------



## Hedonist (2. Juli 2003)

der evil hat sein bmx doch mit wimpel und diesen roten hartplastikgriffen ausgestattet . und für hartnäckige db-fuzzies hat er immer nen satz stützräder dabei


----------



## Bremerhavener© (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hedonist _
> *der evil hat sein bmx doch mit wimpel und diesen roten hartplastikgriffen ausgestattet . und für hartnäckige db-fuzzies hat er immer nen satz stützräder dabei *



DAUMEN HOCH !


----------



## evil_rider (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *
> 
> Hehe...tolle Sache das. Guck nach oben auf den Gesetzesauszug und denk nochma scharf nach ob das deiner Argumentation in irgendeiner Weise föderlich ist... *




tja... dennoch ! frag mal nen lieben richter  bei denen gilt nen BMX als kinderrrad !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hedonist _
> *der evil hat sein bmx doch mit wimpel und diesen roten hartplastikgriffen ausgestattet . und für hartnäckige db-fuzzies hat er immer nen satz stützräder dabei *



glaube ich kaum.... mein rad ist(war) durchgestylet von vorne bis hinten


----------

